# Fish won at fair...



## switcheroo

I went to a fair this saturday just passed, and thought I would have a bit of fun at hooking ducks. Boyfriend got me two goes and off I went.... unbeknownst to me I was about to win 2 additions to the family. The person behind the stall produced 2 goldfish kept in small bags with the tiniest amount of water (which was dirty and filled with waste) and dumped them onto the table. I wasn't aware they were even a prize otherwise I would not have gone for that game at all! I said I had no where to keep a fish and didn't want them, then the stall owner said they were mine and if I didn't want them to put them in the bin (!!!!). 

Went straight round to the local petshop and bought a bowl/tank (14.5L) some gravel, food, dechlorinator and stresszyme for the tank as reccomended by the petshop keeper. Also got him to add some water to the bags as I'm sure the fish were suffocating; it was 3PM by the time I got them and they'd probably been in there all day.

Got the 2 fish home, added everything but obviously I had no time or means to cycle a tank. One lasted only a day and died yesterday  The other goldfish was stressed for much of today but only seems to be calming down now, will come to the surface to feed very quickly and then hides down at the bottom of the tank where I have his decor.

Basically I'm asking... will this fish be okay? I know my tank might be small and have ordered a bigger one which will arrive wednesday. He is eating and swimming around fine, but seems to take regular rests at the bottom of his tank.

I've never kept goldfish and I'm aware there is more to them than one thinks!


----------



## NaomiM

Fish as fair prizes should be banned, grrr  I'm glad these ones fell into the hands of someone who cares about them, but most will go to kids who will lose interest in a day or two. Even with decent people like yourself who want to do their best for them, most people have no idea how demanding and expensive goldfish can be to keep properly!

Your best bet would be to find someone who has a filtered pond, as goldfish are really pond fish. Failing that, get him into the biggest body of water you can manage, and do regular water changes - daily at first, until the tank is cycled.

What size is the new tank you're getting? You'll also need a water test kit - the API master kit (around £20 from ebay/amazon or £30 in most pet stores) has everything you'll need.

Until the new tank arrives, change 50% of the water at least daily, or twice daily if you can manage it. Make sure the new water is the same temperature as what's in the tank.

I wouldn't feed him at all for the next couple of days, as it all adds to the ammonia level, which is toxic to him and is why he's acting lethargic and hiding away.

As to whether he'll be OK... hard to say. Given what he's been through, he's bound to have suffered some internal damage, but then again goldfish are pretty hardy and can sometimes pull through even in the worst scenarios.

Good on you for all you're doing for him. :thumbup1:


----------



## switcheroo

NaomiM said:


> Fish as fair prizes should be banned, grrr  I'm glad these ones fell into the hands of someone who cares about them, but most will go to kids who will lose interest in a day or two. Even with decent people like yourself who want to do their best for them, most people have no idea how demanding and expensive goldfish can be to keep properly!
> 
> Your best bet would be to find someone who has a filtered pond, as goldfish are really pond fish. Failing that, get him into the biggest body of water you can manage, and do regular water changes - daily at first, until the tank is cycled.
> 
> What size is the new tank you're getting? You'll also need a water test kit - the API master kit (around £20 from ebay/amazon or £30 in most pet stores) has everything you'll need.
> 
> Until the new tank arrives, change 50% of the water at least daily, or twice daily if you can manage it. Make sure the new water is the same temperature as what's in the tank.
> 
> I wouldn't feed him at all for the next couple of days, as it all adds to the ammonia level, which is toxic to him and is why he's acting lethargic and hiding away.
> 
> As to whether he'll be OK... hard to say. Given what he's been through, he's bound to have suffered some internal damage, but then again goldfish are pretty hardy and can sometimes pull through even in the worst scenarios.
> 
> Good on you for all you're doing for him. :thumbup1:


Hi Naomi thanks for your kind and understanding response 

I have been doing water changes twice a day, morning and night and I think it's started to help. In the past couple of hours he has been swimming around more and exploring his tank decor. I have a mug buried in the gravel as a substitute hiding space for now and a few stones, so he shouldn't get too bored  the water I change is left out the night before as instructed by pet shop keeper so it goes to room temp.

The new tank is 18.7 L according to the website but that will be less once I add my gravel etc to it because of water displacement. Will this be enough for two fish? Either him and another goldfish, or another suitable tank mate for company?

I asked if someone would take him who had a filtered tank or pond on my facebook but zero interest. Though unexpected I've gotten attached to him and want to do the best for him I can, seeing as what he went through.

I also ordered a bunch of oxygenating plants Elodea, not sure if this will help his water quality but if they're not a good option it doesn't matter as they were cheap.

Will not feed him and invest in a water test kit. Thanks for such a detailed and friendly reply, this is all very new!


----------



## Born to Boogie

Poor little pickle 
I didn't realise they still gave fish as prizes.


----------



## Fishyfins

They did ban them as prizes for a few years but then the goverment did a U turn on the subject and made it legal. Its legal as long as the prizewinner is an adult, or with an adult, and as long as the stall offeres bowls/containers and food for sale or as a prize as well (basically, as long as the stall offers the "essentials")

The governments (Gordon Brown at the time) official statement on the matter was something like "We feel that the enjoyment of a child winning a fish as a prize outweighs the welfare of the animal in this matter" (that was from what i remember, an almost direct quote of what they said)

sad times :/


----------



## NaomiM

Sorry switcheroo, I didn't see your response until now.

The two water changes a day will definitely be helping, and the elodea will help to a certain degree, but ultimately, common goldfish need a minimum of 70l *per fish*, as they're big waste producers and can also grow very large. I know that's probably not what you want to hear when you've just spent out on a new tank, so sorry!  Your new tank will be slightly better than the old one, but if you're able to keep an eye out for a bigger one (second hand are much cheaper and will be fine), this would be more of a long-term solution. And until then, keeping up with the twice-daily water changes will give your fish the best chance.

Don't add any more fish until you have a big enough tank - at least 140l for two fish - and until it has finished cycling. They do prefer company, but are OK on their own, and adding another fish at this point will have a big negative effect on water quality.

I'm not criticizing you in the least, as you're clearly doing what you can for this fish - it just emphasizes why goldfish shouldn't be given as prizes, as most people have no idea as to the size and expense of a suitable home for them!


----------



## Phoenix24

If you do find a suitable home for your goldfish, your small tanks will only really be suitable for very small fish that are not too messy - though by some people's standards even a small shoal of neon tetras would be too big for your tank - alas! Perhaps a betta (siamese fighting fish) would be ok - a male and a female pair? Or a small shoal of white cloud mountain minnows. 

I sent you a message offering my pond to your fish if you live anywhere near my area - but if not I hope someone does offer your fish a place to live, or that you become too attached and buy a giant tank for him!


----------



## switcheroo

I managed to cancel my order as a neighbour gave me her 27L tank very cheapy, still not big enough for him though  I currently live in Northern Ireland, near the Larne area, and if anyone would be able to offer him a permanent home that would of course be much better than keeping him in a tank that is too small.

Thanks everyone for your help. He seems to be doing fine and is eating well/seems active and healthy.


----------

